# Questions about the MAC Pro Store in New York



## bartp (Jan 22, 2008)

hi, 
I just saw this information on the macpro.com site. 
MAC Pro | What's New

Has anyone visited this flagship store, or does anyone have any experiences or pictures to share? The shop sounds amazing.


----------



## Janice (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

Miss Jeffrey posted about it including pictures on their blog

Miss Jeffreys Make Up


----------



## jilladair (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

I will be going there for a visit in two months. I live in Washington State now and miss NY so bad! I just shot a new Ford commercial and am on my way to another shoot in CHicago for a music video. Thne I am off to see the new place. I will let you know!

Jilladair


----------



## Danapotter (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

Woah! Thanks for bringing this up! I was about to go to the old Pro store, and they are not there any more!

I think I will have to make a trip!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

Thats right- they did move. Can't wait to go check it out. Its only a block or 2 from the old location.


----------



## nikki (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

That looks like heaven ;-) !!!!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

That's awesome!!! I'll be there during fashion week, hope I get to see some of my makeup mentors!!!


----------



## MorganHope (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

i went yesterday. It was amazing! they had pigments on the walls in huge glass jars. (could have been sand) it looked so nice.


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

The NY Pro Store is nice! A little weird to get into, with the small door where you have to press "200" in order to ring to get into the door, but fine nonetheless!

It is so big and lots of space to play around in! My sister and I went up to the "pigment jars" and it turns out they are painted! But, amazingly painted at that! 

The girls and guys are all so nice (some of which remembered me, yay!). They have the new LE Fergie lipglass out as well as Fafi.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

Hmmmm.....I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thats right- they did move. Can't wait to go check it out. Its only a block or 2 from the old location._

 
I thought they must have moved as the phone number changed. Its a bit off the beaten path for me, but I have to go and check it out


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

Definitely! It's located at 7 W. 22nd St, between 5th and 6th ave.  You'll LOVE it.  It's a dream come true!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I thought they must have moved as the phone number changed. Its a bit off the beaten path for me, but I have to go and check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

They have Fafi....if people did not know.

I really love the space! And, they are so easy going when I took one picture of my hand with a swatch. I thought they would be uptight, but they were fine with it!

Yay! 

And, it is one block from the Flatiron store, as well as the R train!


----------



## Purity (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

Wow! I'm probably going to visit NY this summer, I'll have to check this out!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro New York Flagship store*

I went.  I saw.  I had a good time.  It is a truly amazing space!  Gorgeous.  They have Fafi and VG6 (Fergie) out now.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 12, 2008)

*MAC Pro NY*

hey just returned from a trip to nyc and somehow managed to find the pro store (seriously how hidden away is this place??) 
and while i was there was lucky enough to view a photoshoot (well on one of my 2 visits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) anyone know what shoots there and what for?


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

It's my understanding that the studio is there for MA's to use (obviously you would have to book it). That's the impression I got the last time I was there (a little over a month ago?) Someone please correct me if I'm wrong! 

It is pretty hidden but its beautiful once you get off that elevator right? =)


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

pretty hidden? wow
i was in the flatiron one and asked if they were a pro store (only been in 1 and that was about 3 years ago so i didnt know if they had a huge sign sayin PRO or something like that lol) nd they were like rr no but the nearest one is rite down the street at no. 7 u need to get in the elevator and go to the 2nd floor
and i was like rr ok
so i was like rite so im here one block down like he said but wheres no. 7?  eventually found it after askin someone and got in the lift to go to 2 not knowing what to expect as theres no sign to say MAC ON 2ND or something like that apart frm a teeny tiny one on the door outside but it dusnt exactly stand out lol
and it opens and like wow.. it was a very odd experience and the m/a were sooo nice like i wanted bio green e/s and they didnt have it but i happened to pass the next day and asked again and they did and the m/a was like oh thanks for comin back!
i was like ahh u remember me


----------



## macedout (May 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

i'm thinkin of going to the nyc pro store this sat.  for the first time...

what do u mean its hidden? what landmarks should i look for then? any suggestions on parking where and how much $?
i'm assumming i can enter and buy even though i dont have a pro membership right?
also is there other shopping in the area, my hubby will be pretty bored if not!


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (May 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_i'm thinkin of going to the nyc pro store this sat.  for the first time...

what do u mean its hidden? what landmarks should i look for then? any suggestions on parking where and how much $?
i'm assumming i can enter and buy even though i dont have a pro membership right?
also is there other shopping in the area, my hubby will be pretty bored if not!_

 


Finding parking is _really _hard, but there is a parking lot RIGHT across the street (Its like $17/ hr, thats what sucks about NY) 

Other than being right across the street from a parking lot, I dont think there are any land marks, it looks like a regular apartment building. 

You do not need a membership to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for shopping for your hubby, I dont recall, Im sure he can find something though haha hopefully at least! 

HTH


----------



## laguayaca (May 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

yeah that place was a pain to find once you find it ...youre like ..ohhh here it is duh ...i went to NYC with my girlfriends and on the Saturday we were there it was a total bust I did not find it and the number listed in 411 was totally wrong..then went back on Sunday finally found it and only to find out ITS CLOSED on Sunday! Grrr! I was standing so close that Saturday I was so mad I missed it!


----------



## macedout (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

anyone have recommendation on pro products i must buy??? i am focusing on pro stuff since i normally dont have access to it in person...


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_i'm thinkin of going to the nyc pro store this sat. for the first time...

what do u mean its hidden? what landmarks should i look for then? any suggestions on parking where and how much $?
i'm assumming i can enter and buy even though i dont have a pro membership right?
also is there other shopping in the area, my hubby will be pretty bored if not!_

 

If he goes up a block and to the left there's some shops...I don't know how long it will keep him occupied as they are pretty random...not a mall or strip mall atmosphere.


----------



## hello_kitty (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

My husband had to call multiple times as we were literally standing outside the door going "where the hell are you guys again?" (in more polite terms, though, haha).  I actually took a picture of the outside so I could use it for future reference.  There is literally NOTHING telling you it's there except the tiny little sign.  

Here is the pic... hope I resized it small enough...






I was in awe the first and only time I went.  But I did go in with a list so that made it easy.  But I could've gone very crazy if my husband didn't set a budget (he was treating).  I want to go back and try some cream color bases.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_anyone have recommendation on pro products i must buy??? i am focusing on pro stuff since i normally dont have access to it in person..._

 
try the pro website cos u can just browse 'pro products'

MAC Pro

i got some face and body foundation which is alrite.. mixing medium for eyeliner.. and remember to have a look at the eyeshadows!


----------



## macedout (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

do i have to ring a bell or get buzzed in?? looks locked from pic...


----------



## hello_kitty (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

There's a sign on the right side, and it'll have MACPro with a button.  press that and it buzzes you in.  then it's onto the elevator and up to the 2nd floor I think.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Karen_B (May 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

Thank you everyone for this information! I am going to NY this summer and was thinking about popping my head in the PRO store. Now I know what to look for!


----------



## jin1022000 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro NY*

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE INFO!!!! I go 2 skool a couple blocks away from there....NEVER KNEW THERES A PRO STORE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis K. (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi!

I'm new to Specktra.  Forgive me if this is the wrong forum!

I'm going to be in New York next week, and I was wondering if you have to be a MAC Pro member to visit the MAC pro store in New York?

I know you don't have to be for other MAC Pro locations, but I wasn't sure if this one was any different, since it's such a large facility.

Thank you for any help you can offer!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Question about the MAC Pro Store in New York*

You do not need to be a pro member.  It is the same as any other pro store.


----------



## Nemesis K. (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Question about the MAC Pro Store in New York*

I figured as much, but I wasn't sure.  Thank you so much.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Question about the MAC Pro Store in New York*

you dont have to be a member, however its not an easy location to find. there is no sign outside of the building and the entrance is one door next to this restaurant and i walked past it a few times before i realized that is where i have to go. you will not see a mac sign on the building or in the lobby. you will have to know to get on the elevator and push 2 because there is no sign for the floor either. i dont know why its so secretive but it is!


----------



## gravity24 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Question about the MAC Pro Store in New York*

yeah it was difficult to find.  My first time there I past it like 4 times.  A couple of city workers outside asked me if I was lost because I kept passing them so many times.  Finally I found it, but I felt really stupid.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Question about the MAC Pro Store in New York*

does anyone know if the new york store is picky about B2M items? i want to depot my eyeshadows but only if i can use the remainders for B2M. TIA!!


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Question about the MAC Pro Store in New York*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyes81* 

 
_does anyone know if the new york store is picky about B2M items? i want to depot my eyeshadows but only if i can use the remainders for B2M. TIA!!_

 
the two times i had stuff for back to mac at the NY Pro Store, they didnt even look at them. i gave it to them in a bag and told them how many i had, i had 12 the first time and 18 the second time most of them were depotted shadows, they just took the bag and took my word for it and didnt look at them or count them!


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Question about the MAC Pro Store in New York*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_the two times i had stuff for back to mac at the NY Pro Store, they didnt even look at them. i gave it to them in a bag and told them how many i had, i had 12 the first time and 18 the second time most of them were depotted shadows, they just took the bag and took my word for it and didnt look at them or count them!_

 
wow! that's just like my counter here (Jersey City), but I have a trillion lipsticks and wanted to go to the pro store so i could get some e/s or l/g (which i heard you can get for B2M only @ a freestanding store).

Thanks so much for the info


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2009)

I am going to bump this thread because DH and I are going to be in NYC in a couple of weeks and I want to check it out.  I thought I read in another thread that the NYC Pro store was no longer allowing non-Pro members to shop there.  Anyone know whether that's true or not?  I'm not a Pro member and I really need to get my Pro fix!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 13, 2009)

Bump again, please see question above!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn, I hope that's not true.  I haven't been back, but it'd be nice to know before I waste the time/money taking the subway down there if I ever do make it back as I have no other reason to be in that part of NYC usually.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I am going to bump this thread because DH and I are going to be in NYC in a couple of weeks and I want to check it out.  I thought I read in another thread that the NYC Pro store was no longer allowing non-Pro members to shop there.  Anyone know whether that's true or not?  I'm not a Pro member and I really need to get my Pro fix!_

 
I apologize for bumping the thread, but I have an answer!

I went yesterday, and I even though I now have a pro card, they didn't about anything like that until I was paying, so I'd venture to guess that non members can still shop there!  Otherwise I figured they'd ask before pulling any product.

Oh, and more for a personal note... It's the button for "200" you press to get in the building.  I don't know why I couldn't figure that out without my husband's help, LOL.


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if this store has an e-mail address? I want to contact them and ask about their B2M policy (since I live in Europe it's a hassle to call them on the phone, what with the time differences and everything).


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 8, 2009)

I love it! I worked there for many years and it couldn't have been a better place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------

